# rental villa



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi me and my family are coming to cyprus in june do you no of any good rental villas for the 2 weeks with a heated pool many thanks fleur


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

icedgem32 said:


> hi me and my family are coming to cyprus in june do you no of any good rental villas for the 2 weeks with a heated pool many thanks fleur


Fleur there are loads of websites that advertise holiday lets.
You will not need a heated pool in June which is just as well because very few places bother with pool heating.

try ownersdirect.com

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Try having a look in the classifieds section of the forum. There are loads of villas for rental in Cyprus. Alternatively try Holidaylettings.co.uk or holidaylets.net holidayrentals.com or just do an internet search for "villas to rent Cyprus".


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the help !


----------

